# Eclipse zeigt Errors an, die auf Tomcat nicht auftreten



## paichinger (12. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich programmiere einen Java Application Server Tomcat mit Eclipse.

Ich habe jetzt alles soweit hinbekommen, dass Remote Debugging funktioniert. Allerdings zeigt mir der Eclipse Editor etliche Errors an, die wenn der Code am Server läuft nicht auftreten.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woran das liegt und wie ich das beheben kann?

ein Beispiel:
[JAVA=18]import javax.servlet.ServletException;[/code]

gibt den Error "The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved"

Es hat den Anschein, als kenne der Editor einige Klassen nicht. Irgendein Pfad-Problem?

Ich danke schonmal herzlichst,
Philipp


----------



## maki (12. Jul 2011)

*verschoben*

Deine Eclipse Projektkonfiguration inkl. Classpath wird wohl falsch sein.


----------



## turtle (12. Jul 2011)

servlet-api.jar aus CATALINA_HOME/lib in Build-Path aufnehmen


----------

